# The cost of one foreskin.....



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok, I am researching a paper on RIC. I came across this: http://www.plasmetic.com/skin/skin-care-cosmetics/foreskin-face-cream-from-skinmedica-promoted-by-oprah-winfrey.html

We all know that a while back Oprah promoted face cream made from foreskin, now the company deceptively lists "Human Fibroblast Conditioned Media" trademarked TNS.

The interesting point is that the above link lists that one foreskin can as much as $100,000!!!! I wonder what that kid's parents would think if they knew his foreskin cost so much.......


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

This is disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree. Why aren't people up in arms over this?


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

That's just awful! Do the doctors who do the circumcisions get the money or do the hospitals? Where exactly does this money end up?


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

People probably aren't upset about it because they don't know about it. This article seems rather obscure. Who has really heard of "foreskin fibroblasts" and would think to research this outside of a scientific setting? I tried googling seveal searches, and it is hard to come up with information on the subject. Looking up ingredients to TNS recovery gets nowhere, though I did find an interesting commentary (dated 2007) here:

http://www.humpjones.com/rear/entry/facial_cream_and_the_foreskin_mafia/

You can look up foreskin fibroblast if you are familiar with the term (as provided in OP's article). But again, not exactly an everyday term. If you google a generic "human fibroblasts", you have to sift through numerous sources in order to find references to the use of neonatal foreskins as a tissue culture.

For instance, this site states that Dermagraft treatment for diabetic ulcers is "derived from neonatal foreskin". http://jdfc.org/2010/the-use-of-human-fibroblast-derived-dermis-on-post-surgical-wound-dehiscence-a-report-of-two-cases/ You have to really read the article to notice this though, and I doubt many people considering advanced treatment for foot ulcers are seriously researching in what culture the skin in grown. To give people credit, it's not a typical question to ask your doctor.

Even if they did, there are people who would see this as a positive thing. If there is a part of the body that isn't used/needed, why throw it away when you can put it to a good cause? Sort of like organ donation. I'm not saying I see it this way, but I'd be willing to bet many people view this as very useful and wouldn't think twice.

I also doubt all or even most foreskins are utilized for scientific purposes. But I do wonder whether consent is required for a doctor/hospital to sell foreskin tissue to other companies. Consent is certainly needed for organ donation or participating in a study, but I really don't know whether parents would even be asked what they prefer done with a part of their son's body that would have been disposed of anyhow. You don't see parents of circumsized babies discussing aspect his amongst the debates.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kythe*
> 
> I also doubt all or even most foreskins are utilized for scientific purposes. But I do wonder whether consent is required for a doctor/hospital to sell foreskin tissue to other companies. Consent is certainly needed for organ donation or participating in a study, but I really don't know whether parents would even be asked what they prefer done with a part of their son's body that would have been disposed of anyhow. You don't see parents of circumsized babies discussing aspect his amongst the debates.


when i tried to convince my brother not to circ his newborn son, he said that the consent form (it was already signed ) said that the foreskin would not be sold. i asked him, how would you know if it was. so even if consent is needed, i imagine it'd take a lot for people to *really* know if it had been or not.

sus


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kythe*
> 
> For instance, this site states that Dermagraft treatment for diabetic ulcers is "derived from neonatal foreskin". http://jdfc.org/2010/the-use-of-human-fibroblast-derived-dermis-on-post-surgical-wound-dehiscence-a-report-of-two-cases/ You have to really read the article to notice this though, and I doubt many people considering advanced treatment for foot ulcers are seriously researching in what culture the skin in grown. To give people credit, it's not a typical question to ask your doctor.
> 
> Even if they did, there are people who would see this as a positive thing. If there is a part of the body that isn't used/needed, why throw it away when you can put it to a good cause? Sort of like organ donation. I'm not saying I see it this way, but I'd be willing to bet many people view this as very useful and wouldn't think twice.


I don't know about other doctors or what happened in the consult, but my grandma just had this done and the doctor told her. She told me. Some of the family thought is was funny, me, I about







.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Bumping.


----------



## Minuteman (Feb 15, 2011)

The FDA is presently accepting public comments in a fairly broad review of it's existing regulations. Please see my previous post in the 'Intactivism' section, here:

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1311646/fda-seeking-public-comments-in-review-of-existing-regulations-deadline-27-june-2011#post_16429927

This would seem like an opportune time to bring to the FDA our concerns regarding the use of neonatal foreskins in the development of cosmetic and medical products, particularly in the light of increased risks to male infants from community acquired MRSA, new research on the harm to sexual health caused by circumcision and the availability of alternatives (as used in Europe and around the rest of the world).

Another area of concerns is the safety of the never-ending array of new circumcision devices.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I know a nurse who worked in the NICU at a fairly large hospital in northern Virginia and she said amputated foreskins went into medical waste. She had not heard of them being sold and was pretty horrified!

My child was at Children's National Medical Center for observation after he bumped his head in a fall and there was a paragraph on the hospital admission consent form that said I agreed to give the hospital permission to use any material from my child in what ever way they wanted - blood, tissue samples etc. I crossed out the whole paragraph and wrote "I do not consent" in big letters next to it. No way, no way in hell will I give a medical facility permission to use my child for profit or research or record his DNA. NOPE! One has to read consent forms very closely, very closely.


----------

